# Need info. On hunting hogs



## LNK (Jul 1, 2017)

HAVE SOME HOGS "CLOSE" TO MY HOMESTEAD IN GEORGIA. MY QUESTION...HOW DO I KEEP THEM CLOSE AND HUNT THEM.....VIETNAM VETERAN


----------



## transfixer (Jul 1, 2017)

If you want to keep them around the area then set up a bait station/feeder,   do a search for wild hog bait,  lots of different recipes and ways to bait them and keep them coming around,   just be careful what you wish for !


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 1, 2017)

Hard to beat just plain ole corn once they find it


----------



## LNK (Jul 3, 2017)

They came back last nite.Rooted up around my farm pond.Really need to find these critters and exterminate them......ANY QUICK HUNTING TACTICS WOULD BE HELPFUL...LNK..


----------



## Milkman (Jul 3, 2017)

LNK said:


> They came back last nite.Rooted up around my farm pond.Really need to find these critters and exterminate them......ANY QUICK HUNTING TACTICS WOULD BE HELPFUL...LNK..



You will never exterminate all of them.  A night scope will help.    Trapping is usually a good way to get rid of multiple animals at once.  

Do a search here and you will find lots to read on them

Good luck !!!


----------



## LNK (Jul 16, 2017)

Saw 10 to 12 this morning close to my back door.Two were HUGE.They are getting to close.Not sure what to do!


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 16, 2017)

LNK said:


> Saw 10 to 12 this morning close to my back door.Two were HUGE.They are getting to close.Not sure what to do!



Did you shoot them. That would be a good start. Build a corral style trap or offer to let a couple responsible folks to help out. A sow will have a litter about every 4-5 months so it won't take long to be overrun with them


----------



## muzzy17is (Jul 16, 2017)

go on YouTube and their is plenty of info on hog traps and how to build them.  As far as bait, to get them in quick get you a five gallon bucket, fill it 3/4 of corn then full with water, put a lid on it and sit in sun for a couple of days.  Put it where you want it, inside trap preferred, and hogs will come.  Once they are there strait corn will keep them coming back.


----------



## LNK (Jul 17, 2017)

Do they move around  during the day light? I have time to hunt them if I could find them! I have deer hunted here 28 years and this is the first time I have seen them.And it many...Thanks for info. Guys..


----------



## MNboy82 (Nov 3, 2017)

Any chance you would like some help curbing this hog population?  I have a random work schedule, so would be happy to sit and wait on a random weekday and harvest a hog or two.


----------

